
What interactives can do that articles can’t (2018) - callumlocke
https://ejb.github.io/2018/06/03/interactives.html
======
thisrod
Here's my favorite recent example:

[https://www.pollbludger.net/2017/11/15/sex-marriage-
survey-6...](https://www.pollbludger.net/2017/11/15/sex-marriage-
survey-61-6-yes-38-4-no/)

One thing I like is that it's so simple. There's a scatter plot of Australian
electorates. One axis is how they voted in the same-sex marriage plebiscite,
and you choose the other: average income, percentage over 60 years old, how
many speak a language other than English, etc.

As you flick through the options, you get one amorphous blob after another.
Then you choose "percentage of atheists", and you see the kind of straight
line that usually comes from a physics experiment.

~~~
yboris
I'll be honest -- this graph gives me a headache to interpret -- I wish there
was at least a single sentence elaboration of what the dropdown values
indicate.

For example, selecting "Secular/No Religion" I see that Sydney scored about 83
on "Yes vote for SSM" (meaning 83% of those voting in Sydney voted in favor,
right?). It scored about 44 on "Selected indicator" (in this case "secular",
right?).

So -- 44% of Sydney self-reports as "Secular" \-- right?

------
simonebrunozzi
Here's a great example, popular on HN just a couple of days ago:

[https://www.meltingasphalt.com/interactive/going-
critical/](https://www.meltingasphalt.com/interactive/going-critical/)

